# The debate as old as time. Eheim vs Fluval



## seaturtle (Mar 27, 2014)

So,ive read a bunch of posts on this topic,but im still torn.I want to like the Fluval,but the Eheims seem to hold the majority vote. Im looking to supplement my C3 on my 29g. Either the 2217 or the 306. So can we give this one more hoo-ra. What do you think?
Thank you


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I've got both brands, and never bought them new. Both quiet, reliable filters.

Fluvals have media trays and appropriate sized hosing to fit inline equipment like hydor heaters. I've also had trouble with the seal leaking and the filter burping.

The ehiem has been trouble free.

Depends what you want to do with it. I always replace the fluval hose with ehiem hose cause I run inline equipment, but the media trays are nice for cleaning.


----------



## Topekoms (Dec 19, 2013)

I have owned nothing but fluval and won't go with anything else running 2 FX5s now


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

I got a 2215 with my 46 bow as a gift from an old coworker of my husbands (freebie!) and after cleaning it and getting new media (I shoulda just bought a new one with that cost) It's worked FLAWLESSLY and I know the guy who owned it probably never cleaned it if the tank condition was any indicator (green hair algae everywhere) ...

I bought a 2217 to go on my new 55 that hasn't been setup yet but the filter sits on my 46 and is fully cycled. 

I then bought a 2213 which hasn't been run yet, but it comes with the cool media baskets and well.. I have high hopes for this one as well.

The only issue I've had was that the 2217 impeller housing was cracked out of the box. The box was in pristine condition so it happened at the factory. I ordered from Kens Fish and he sent a new housing out the next day!

I've NEVER had issues priming them either new (empty) or when I clean them. I just stuck the inflow in the tank and gave a good tug on the outflow with my mouth) to get some water in the line, and opened the flood gates and BAM.. done. Quick connects keep the filter primed and gravity does the rest.


I've never owned a fluval. So please don't think I"m bashing on them in any way. I'm sure they're made with the same care. 

No matter which one you choose I'd suggest Kens Fish for your order. After the way he shipped me a new head housing (I kept the rest at home, no need to send back) I'll never order another filter/food/anything from amazon again. I just wish he sold finnex lights LOL.

BTW The 2215 tubing is the same size for the inflow and outflow (1/2"). The 2217 has fatter inflow than outflow (it's the same as the 2215) so if you're interested in a Hydor get the one that's 1/2 inch and don't get the 300w because it's only 5/8 and won't fit the Eheim 2217 outflow. I got both for xmas and will have to do some barb fittings to make the 5/8 300w work with my 2217 because I'm sure you won't wanna put it on the inflow (dirty water)


Quick secondary thought... I'd think you could get away with doing a 2215 on that 29.. save yourself a couple bucks. Not saying don't get the 2217, but I don't personally think it's necessary. If you got the 2217 you'd be set up for a larger tank though.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

My only experience with Fluval is why I now own nothing but Eheims. I have 8 total, 5 different models. The great thing I think about Eheim that sets them apart is they set you up with all the media you will need to fill their filter and their media is the best made media out there bar-none. It is just one of those things about buying something complete versus piecing stuff togther, very precise and professional touch to the whole thing. I've had most of mine close to 4yrs now and have not had any issues with them. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I use Eheim because they used them at the ADA gallery. The Super-jet filter was based on Eheim design. 

I would then prefer a sump, however canister filters are easier to setup, install, and maintain for a planted tank (and generally cheaper too).


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

I use whatever works that I find I like best for my setup. Don't believe in name dropping for brands.. If you can't decide, try both, it's all about personal preference 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm running seven eheim canisters right now. I've had fluval in the past but didn't like the ribbed hosing that is expensive to replace and gets filled with detritus. At least the eheim hosing can be swapped for clear hosing from the hardware store, and cleans easily with a brush. I also didn't like the suction cup primer on the fluval, and not too long after acquiring it the seal went on the pump head. I also found the inlet and outlet a bit tricky to place in the tank, it kept dislodging and hanging there. As for the eheims, priming can sometimes be tricky, and the parts are probably just as expensive, but eheim gets my vote overall. My oldest eheim has been plugged-in since 2008 and hasn't skipped a beat. All the original parts are intact, and it's running silently & smouthly.


----------



## Racedoc (Nov 18, 2013)

I went with Eheim, admittedly mainly cause Orlando at GLA recommended it and I trust him implicitly. Compared to the clunker Magnum 350 I have, it is unbelievably nice. Went with a Pro 3 E for the 90, and an ecco pro 35 for the office 10. You may want to consider one of the bigger ecco pro's for your 29, that's what I'd use. Honestly, even the Pro 3 E 2074 which I use on my 90 in conjunction with the Magnum would work on a 29, I think the output is like 150 GPH from the factory (a fact I found out after buying it). Good luck!


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Eheim. Admittedly, I've never used a fluval canister, but so far my eheim is whisper quiet and I haven't had issues with it. It's a 2217.


----------



## seaturtle (Mar 27, 2014)

Man, Eheim is the overwhelmingly winning this debate.
So do you think a 2215 or 2217 and adjusting the flow?
Also, is there anything i should purchase along with it?


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe some clear tubing from home depot. 4 dollars for 10 feet. If you don't like the green. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a Fluval 306 and 406 in my house and they've been rock solid. I haven't used an Eheim though so I can't say anything about them. I do use eheim tubing with them though haha. I don't like ribbed tubing for reasons already stated above. Tons of room for media in them. I haven't had any issues with the seal leaking as other have and I actually really liked the primer for initial start up. 

I only get some burping after cleaning, none in any other situations.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

I have eheims, i'm a eheim guy, but to be fair Fluval has come a long way with their more recent products, not so much years ago in my opinion.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

Have an eheim 2217, dry run for a month when I was on a trip to another country, still work like nothing happen when I came back.
Have no exprience with Fluval though, I believe it would work if in the same situation , eheim and fluval are both good filter.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

I have two Fluvals, an FX6 and a 306. Both are very quiet and run trouble free.


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

I've never had Eheims. I looked at them for a long time, trying to decide between the Fluval and Eheims. I don't know what it was but there was just something about looking at the Eheims that I didn't like. (weird, I know)

I just bought 2 Fluval 306's and set them up last week. They are SO quiet, I can't tell they're running without putting my hand on them.

I do not like the tubing but have only changed out 1 piece so far. I used an inline heater and it would not attach to the Fluval tubing. After fighting the leaks around the heater, I called Hydor, the heater mfg., and they said it will not attach to that tubing. I used a piece of 5/8" clear tubing I had laying around and it worked perfectly.

Tubing is the only thing I'd change.

BTW, someone above mentioned that it didn't come with media and everything you need. These had media in every tray with room to add more if you'd like.


----------

